# New to Saltwater



## sdarby (Aug 21, 2012)

New to the saltwater fishing and need a ride out still working on getting gear but love to fish thanks pm if u have time..


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

you have a pm.


----------



## sdarby (Aug 21, 2012)

Bump


----------



## neptuna (Jun 23, 2009)

my names alex and i have a 21 cape horn. im lookibng for people to fish with and help with expenses give me a call at 850-324-3783


----------



## katfishking (Jun 25, 2008)

*Fishing*

When did you want to go? I'm new also, I have only been out once in my life saltwater fishing, but would love to try it. Please send message when you would like to go and the cost. Thanks


----------

